# help ASAP! car seat travel bag alternative



## brandianndesigns (Jun 8, 2008)

i'm going on a trip early tomorrow morning and havne't been able to find a car seat travel bag that fits my britax boulevard car seat. obviously i could have ordered one online, but i didn't have time.

any alternatives? i tried a huge laundry bag, but that didn't fit either. i'm thinking either garbage bag or i'll have to make one


----------



## PMolly (Dec 16, 2005)

If you just looking for protection and transportation, call the airline. Whenever we fly Southwest, they always have large plastic bags to put the car seats in. I flew some other airline, though, and they looked at me like I was crazy when I asked for one. I guess with all the extra charges these days I shouldn't be surprised. But, FYI Southwest has them for free


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Some airlines will wrap them in heavy duty plastic. I can't remember which airlines we flew on this year, but twice I was behind someone checking a carseat. One airline didn't supply it, the other did but charged a few bucks.


----------



## brandianndesigns (Jun 8, 2008)

ok, and if they don't offer anything? then what?


----------



## brandianndesigns (Jun 8, 2008)

i called the airline they don't offer anything. they also said i will have to sign a waiver because they are not responsible for any damage done to the car seat while it's checked. that doesn't make me feel good at all!!!


----------



## Peony (Nov 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brandianndesigns* 
i called the airline they don't offer anything. they also said i will have to sign a waiver because they are not responsible for any damage done to the car seat while it's checked. that doesn't make me feel good at all!!!

Yeah, they aren't responsible for the carseat if it gets damaged or lost. Just think of how hard they throw the suitcases, they aren't any easier on the car seats. I checked a booster this summer and it did get lost, it was on the return trip though so DD1 had her regular seat installed in the van and it wasn't a big deal. I personally always either gate check or carry on the car seat just to prevent damage, the loss of it, and if the child is young enough then they ride in the car seat during the flight.

And the one time I took the chance on checking a booster now that DD1 was 5.5, it did bite me in the butt. We got stranded overnight for flight delays. I had DD2's carseat with me to use in the shuttle van to a hotel, but not DD1's.







She had to ride in just a seatbelt.


----------



## brandianndesigns (Jun 8, 2008)

i am gate checking the car seat, still i'd like to have something to protect it even just a little bit - what if it's raining or snowing? (we're headed north)


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

If you just want something that would protect the cover getting wet, could you just use a big trash bag? I'm thinking one of those black garden ones meant to hold a lot branches or leaves. It will not protect against damage, but it will against the elements.


----------



## DahliaRW (Apr 16, 2005)

I woudl use a clear bag, though. I'd be afraid that a black trash bag would look like a bag of trash and get overlooked.


----------



## lifeguard (May 12, 2008)

When we brought our carseat down here we used a hockey bag.


----------



## Meems (Jan 8, 2007)

I put DD's in my dog's dogbed cover (zippered) w/ pillows in it. I checked it at the gate, doing it again next week.


----------



## veganone (May 10, 2007)

Will the airport have a Southwest terminal? If so, and if it's close, you can just ask for one at their check-in desk. They didn't ask to see any of my documents when I used one of theirs the last time we flew (just a few weeks ago.) We took the seat on the plane even, but it got so dirty just going through the x-ray machine I used the bag for that.


----------

